# New Layout Tunnel France



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I have just recieved this e mail from euro tunnel.

Important travel information - NEW French Terminal Layout

To further improve your travel experience, a new layout of our French Terminal is now in place.

After proceeding through Check-In, you now clear border controls prior to accessing our French Passenger Terminal Building. This enables you to relax in the comfort of our Terminal until your booked departure is called. Simply follow the revised signage and directions given by our Terminal staff.

If you require any further information, please call our Contact Centre on 08443 35 35 35. Opening times are:

08:00 - 19:00 Monday to Friday
08:00 - 17:30 Saturday and Bank Holidays
09:00 - 17:30 Sunday
(please note above timings are UK time)

For the latest real-time travel information for both the UK & French Terminals, please call our 24 hour Customer Information Line +44 (0)8444 63 00 00.

We wish you a pleasant journey with Eurotunnel.

Well its all new to me as I have never used Tunnel until next week.

Dave p


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

That sounds like it regards foot passengers Dave? As far as I know we stay with our vehicles


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

No, I believe this applies to vehicles as well.

What _used_ to happen at Calais was that you checked in and were then directed to a car park area adjacent to the terminal building (which has Duty Free and a couple of food outlets). Once your shuttle was called, you then drive through French, then English border control points.

What I think they have done is to make you go straight from Check-in through the border control points, *then* direct you into the car park to await your crossing.

Anyway, it looked like that was what had happened when we came back in February, but we were driving straight onto the shuttle and weren't interested in stopping at the Duty Free.

@DTP: Once you've used the tunnel, you'll absolutely love it. Yes, it can be a bit more expensive than the ferry, but the ease and simplicity makes it all worthwhile (plus the fact that you stay with your vehicle so, in my case, that means I can leap into bed and grab a 30 minute snooze during the crossing!).

Where it really comes into its own is if you are driving a long way and cannot totally predict what time you will arrive at the terminal. They often have 3 or more crossings per hour so you just turn up and rarely have to wait more than 20 minutes for the next available crossing. At peak times they reserve the right to charge you if you are more than 2 hours ahead or behind your booked crossing but, in practice, I've only been charged once and that was £20 when I'd got the date wrong and arrived a full 24 hours too late!! 

Morph.


----------



## midgeteler (Jul 19, 2009)

Dont think it is possible to use E/T as a foot passenger :?


----------



## Skar (Jul 13, 2010)

Keep up....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-102482-.html


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks Morph,
My crossings are free thanks to tesco. Enlightenment from this site.
Cheers

Dave p[


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I am keeping up.
e-mail arrived this morning. :lol: 

I did know of your earlier thread but it had no interest for me at the time and as I have never used tunnel before i would not have been interested in changes.

i posted for the benefit of the doubting thomas brigade. :lol: :lol: 


dave p


----------

